# Voting



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)




----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Whats up with all the nail bruising today? ??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (7/5/14)

Already posted mine in my vaping diary, but since this is a thread dedicated for it, here it is again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

will post my #thumbfie as soon as my phone decides its charged enough to switch on...


----------



## PeterHarris (7/5/14)

seeing that there is a special spot for it..here it is... again....

eish dis bietjie groot..... sorry


----------



## Gizmo (7/5/14)

Yup me too, DA all the way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (7/5/14)

Geez we cleaned them off as soon as we got back, acetone ftw


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/5/14)

Civic duty done.






Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

And no its not the first time ive voted but my old id was stolen in a hijacking  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/5/14)

Did the deed

Guy behind me was vaping his twisp. Told him to join the forum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

And mine and @Gizmo's couple thumbfie hehe we voted at different stations but still took one now 






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (7/5/14)

Who wins the election?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (7/5/14)

I don't even know who was running at it....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/14)

Dont know yet. Voting only ends in 10 minutes  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (8/5/14)

It sounds like the official results will only be released on Saturday, we'll be getting a running tally until then though. About 26% of the votes had been counted at 6am this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/5/14)

http://www.news24.com/Elections/results?map=live

I try follow it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/5/14)

Looks like the DA might take most of jhb at least






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

